# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Sillni - 2023! Të gjitha aventurat e reja qofshin tuajat këtë vit!

## Neteorm

Gëzuar festat e fundvitit 2022 dhe fillimit te Vitit te Ri 2023.

Ne aspektin virtual ju uroj më shumë mirëkuptim dhe tolerancë, kurse në jetën reale shumë shëndet dhe fat si dhe plotësimin e të gjitha dëshirave kolektive dhe atyre personale.

Çdo fund shënon një fillim të ri. Mbani të palëkundur shpirtrat dhe vendosmërinë tuaj dhe do të ecni gjithmonë në rrugën e lavdisë. Me guxim, besim dhe përpjekje të madhe do të arrini gjithçka që dëshironi. Ju uroj Gëzuar Vitin e Ri.

----------

*Albo* (01-01-2023),sirena_adria (31-12-2022)

----------


## sirena_adria

*GËZUAR NGA MOT 2023 !* 

*Paçi një mbrëmje sa më të bukur të ndërrimit te Viteve !* 


Faleminderit për urimet e bukura Neteorm ! 

Ju uroj të gjithëve  -  Stafit, Forumistëve e Lexuesve;  SHËNDET & SUKSESE, DASHURI & HARMONI, LUMTURI & MBARËSI për JU, Familjet tuaja dhe të gjithë të Dashurit e Zemrës  !   

*GËZUAR !*

----------

*Neteorm* (31-12-2022)

----------


## Albo

Më shumë paqe, shëndet e liri në Vitin e Ri 2023!

Mbi të gjitha, më shumë besim në Zot, më shumë shpresë në drejtësinë e Zotit, dhe mbi të gjitha, më shumë dashuri në zemrat tuaja.

Zoti nuk na ka braktisur. Zoti është me ne! Dhe në 2023, dora e Zotit do të shkundë gjithë botën!

Mjerë ata që punuan për llogari të të ligut në dëm të popullit të Zotit! E lum ata që e ruajtën besimin në Zot të patundur edhe në këto kohë të errëta! Zemrat e tyre do të ngazëllehen!

Mos e vono drejtësinë tënde e Zot dhe mos e lër popullin tënd besëplotë në mëshirën e sulmeve të të ligut!

Le të bëhet Vullneti Yt o Zot në Tokë ashtu siç është edhe në Qiell!

Albo

----------

*Neteorm* (01-01-2023)

----------

